# Flatheads



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that most of the pics in the photo gallery are of Flathead's and there captore's? Are there REALLY that many flatheads or do you guys just pass the same fish around? When you see the number of S.W. and S.E. posts, you'd think there are fewer of them's than up North. Do you guys ALL look like "Johny Reb" or are you really related?   

Just funnin' with yuns all and tryin' to start some trouble  
...I gotta get me one of them someday...looks like a freakin' blast.

Good fishin' guys
Don

BTW.....Has anyone noticed what's comin' out of that Buffalo's Butt?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's not so many, it's just when you get a nice one, you take it's picture...... 

I've got blues too.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio has a good population of flatheads. And if you noticed, DA KING !!! isn't your typical hillbilly catter  I have no tatoos, nice hair cut, all my teeth, and my sister is my sister.............  Whoops, hillbilly is not political correct, as Corey corrected me....." Mountain William " DA KING !!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Froggy

We'uns don't know what ya'll is fussin about flathead cats. Us good ole boys gotta use that same picture cause we don't have any cameras.

I reckon the flatheads come from places where you good fishermen ain't done caught them all.

We all are not related but we dress alike cause we can't afford no fancy fishin suits.










Here is a picture a few years back when I got me a pair of summertime shoes.

Remember, if you city goys come down to catch flatheads, bring lots of money and remember to release the big cats


----------

